# My mini collection. :)



## nleslie (Aug 14, 2008)

Hey everyone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've been lurking around and loving your collections for a while so I figured I should post mine. ^^ I've been collecting for around two months, so I guess it's not that bad, but I always have my eye on more!






1. Alpha Girl Beauty Powder / 2. Mineralize SF Natural / 3. New Vegas MSF / 4. Light Flush MSF / 5. Royal Assets 'Metallic' Pallette / 6. Strobe Kiss TLC / 7. Love Nectar Lipglass / 8. Glamour O.D. Dazzleglass / 9. Steppin' Out Dazzleglass / 10. Aquadisiac / 11. Swimming / 12. Purple Haze / 13. Shroom / 14. Love Connection Mineralize ES Duo / 15. Lollipop Lovin' LS / 16. Hollywood Nights LS / 17. Pervette LS / 18. Petting Pink TLC / 19. Beige-ing Shadestick / 20. Taupographic Shadestick / 21. Gentle Lentil Shadestick / 22. Light As Air Powerpoint Liner

Wow, that was a lot of capitals. 
Aquadisiac and Swimming were my very first Mac things, and the brown shadesticks are hand-me-downs, so to speak, from my mom. The Heatherette and Skinfinishes I got on Ebay thanks to my-boo-kitty, who is an awesome seller, just for the record.

Hope you liked my stash!

Have a great day!

-Nora


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 14, 2008)

Very Nice =)


----------



## thelove4tequila (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice start.


----------



## KellyBean (Aug 14, 2008)

This is a great collection, esp. for only 2 months! I've been collecting for about four and my collection's around half this size.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 14, 2008)

great collection


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 16, 2008)

nice stuff


----------



## jaclynashley (Aug 28, 2008)

We have alot of the same lip products . 
Great collection ! <3


----------

